# Gypsy Colt conformation



## lilruffian

Cant really judge his confo quite accurately at this age but right now he appears to be developing well. I would wait until he is atleast 6 months to a year before asking for a good critique, and even then thats a little soon.


----------



## Schulzs89

I will be taking him to the Feathered Horse classic in November, for the wrangling class.


----------



## Schulzs89

Ugh auto correct, I meant weanling!!


----------



## Kawonu

Adorable and beautiful. He looks healthy.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Adorable boy. He'll be very pretty once he sheds out. Make sure you get a really good profile pic of him at three months on the dot. That should give you a good indication of how he will look at maturity. It does seem to work, most of the time. The rule is, three weeks, three months, three years. 

I think he's looking very respectable for his age. Excellent feathering for his age too. If I were to be really picky, I'd maybe like to see a little sweeter head on him, but as it stands, it is not too big for his body and perfectly acceptable for his breed. What is his breeding?

Lizzie

Note. It is confOrmation and not confIrmation.


----------



## Schulzs89

Yes lol, well I got that right in the title.  I saw that typo after I posted too though. 

Thank you, I will be sure to take pics at three months. 

He is out of mhr Tamira, whose grandsire is Sligo. His sire is Waycross York. 

His breeder's website is Search Results for "waycrossfarms.com" 

Thank you for your thoughts!


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Ah ha! I know the background of your boy, very well. Bring him along slowly. I have a feeling he's probably going to be a bigger (taller) boy.

His sire's sire, Bruno. Was a taller Gypsy. There are a few of his offspring over here. He was owned I believe, by Sid Harker in the UK. Can't get much better than Sid's breeding. I tend to think his sire's dam, was probably from Sid's "Rose" line. All superior horses. 

Your boy's dam's sire was Sligo. He was very well known in Germany. Did extremely well in dressage there and produced some very well known offspring. In the US, he was owned by my friend Deb Gakstatter. She sold him and he died at the new owner's place. Sadly, they never would admit how or why he suddenly died! Sligo was also a bigger boy and very athletic. Many of his offspring across the world, are well known and horses of distinction. 

Lizzie


----------



## Schulzs89

That is awesome that you know so much about his family background! I feel very blessed to have him, his breeder was probably going to keep him herself but fell in love with a drum colt days before his birth, and I found her farm only a few days before his birth. Very great timing! 

I plan to take it very slow with him. I'll just be showing him in halter and working on his ground manners.. And of course grroning him. I love to groom as much as I love to ride so I should certainly have a lot of fun with him. 

Also, that is very cool that your friend owned Sligo, did you get to meet him before he moved to his other owner? What a sad mystery about his death too. I know he is very missed in the gypsy world!

Thank you!


----------



## Schulzs89

**grooming


----------



## FeatheredFeet

I never met him in person. Just know a bit about him. I know Sligo was pretty famous in Germany. He was registered, licensed and proven in three German stud books. He was supposedly born in 1995 in Ireland. He is the sire of at least five licensed and proven sons, three gold medal foals, and two state premium mares.

I may still have many photos of him. I'll see if I can dig them out, in the days to come. Not sure if I have photos of Bruno. I might have.

Lizzie


----------



## BBBCrone

Okay I just have to comment!!

That hook marking around his eye is AWESOME!! Very unique


----------



## Schulzs89

I love it too! I used to think the other side of his face was prettier( for some reason lol) but now I believe both sides are equally beautiful!


----------



## ThirteenAcres

May I ask if you bought him from a breeder in Texas>

Since my chat with some of the Vanner owners here, I've considered looking into breeders.


----------



## Schulzs89

The first photo is of him a fews hours old, he is a tank!

The second was about three weeks old.


----------



## Kayella

Oh Tori, there's a Gypsy breeder in La Porte called Aunique Ranch. They have beautiful horses, and an amazing feed store. 

Aunique Ranch Gypsy Horses


----------



## Schulzs89

Yes, he is from a farm in Magnolia, TX Waycross Farm

WayCross Farm - Home

She has beautiful drum and gypsy horses. I know she will be expecting two gypsy foals and two drum foals next year.

She is a very kind breeder/person and is very reasonably priced!


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Magnolia is right up the road from me! Ughh. They really are stunning. And your colt is a cutie!

Seems like from FeatheredFeet's comments, this breeder knows what she's doing. =D


----------



## QOS

he has issues - ones that I am sure would be corrected if you send him immediately to me!!!!

He is darling!!! Cute as a button and can't wait to see more pictures of him as he grows.


----------



## Schulzs89

*Tesla's three month condo pics*

He is a massive boy!


----------



## Schulzs89

lol i meant conformation not condo


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Wow he's a gorgeous boy! Will def be a head turner .


----------



## FeatheredFeet

I still quite like him. He is very leggy, but will grow into those as he matures, since I think he's going to be maybe, taller than many Gypsies. 
I hope you will add pics to this message thread, every few months, so we can watch him mature. 

Lizzie


----------



## Schulzs89

I most definitely will add photos every few months, feathered feet! I can't wait for him to get here. His breeder says he is turning into quite the love bug.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Schulzs89

*4 months and one week old*

just thought I'd add a few photos. He is a wonderful boy! very smart and responding excellent to training.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Eeek. He really is leggy! Not unexpected though, with Bruno and Sligo in his background. They were both tall. He might just take a bit longer to mature though, than some of our shorter Gypsies. Still, that will give you a nice long time to work with him and in the end, it looks like you'll have a really handsome lad to show. Many of his close rellies, have done extraordinarily well in the show ring. Sligo particularly, had a great dressage career in Germany, before coming to the US. Several of his sons are still there and making quite a name for themselves.

Lizzie


----------



## Schulzs89

Thank you! I'm enjoying him so much. Right now I'm just desensitizing him to anything and everything and working on ground manners and cues and grooming him. Which he loves to be groomed!  he is definitely my heart horse! He has done everything I ask him. I'm thrilled to enjoy him and watch him grow! We will be attending his first show in November for a weanling class, all age stallion class, color class, and North American bred class. Although I think his best chances will be in the weanling one but it should be a fun experience no matter what! I'll be sure and take pictures then!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JaneyWaney9

LOVE him! 
His neck is gorgeous and he has a nice head. Can't wait to see more of him!


----------



## Schulzs89

*5 months*






here is a quick video of us.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

So, so, so proud of you and your boy! He's coming along beautifully. If only everyone would actually _work_ with their youngsters of all breeds.

Lizzie


----------



## Schulzs89

Thank you so much! I agree, and it is so much easier when they are not 1000+ lbs!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Schulzs89

*Feathered Horse Classic*






Tesla at Liberty


----------



## Schulzs89

Feathered Horse Classic


----------



## Cacowgirl

Lookin'good!


----------



## FeatheredFeet

He's looking fabulous and trained so beautifully. Keep up the good work.

Lizzie


----------



## Schulzs89

Thank you! Cant wait for our next show! I think it is in March 2013


----------



## TheLauren

Wow. He's so handsome.


----------



## WesternRider88

Wow, they grow so fast.


----------



## stevenson

he is pretty, it is hard to see those legs with all those feathers . He looks a tad butt high, hopefully his front will catch up in height.


----------



## Schulzs89

Just a little update on my boy Tesla. He is eight months and 13 hands high. I know he still growing and things are and are going to keep getting out proportion but so far so good! I love my boy!


----------



## Schulzs89

Front legs


----------



## Schulzs89

I'm sorry they are sideways, I'm uploading them through my phone...


----------



## FeatheredFeet

He's standing close in the picture, but I suspect he is really wider than that normally. As I've said before, this fellow has some very tall Gypsies, close up in his pedigree, so I can see him growing and changing for several years as he matures. Gypsies are as a breed, rather slow to mature, even when they are shorter, so I think this boy will grow up for several years, and then out for another couple of years. I know you have done incredibly good training with this fellow. Keep up the good work. He is darling.

Lizzie


----------



## Schulzs89

I completely agree with you! I was looking at pictures of his sure and he was beautiful but Scrawny until about four years old and then he kept thickening up. So I will just have to wait and let him grow lol. He is such a sweetheart and quite the character though! Thank you!


----------



## Schulzs89

**sire


----------



## Schulzs89

Silly video I made of my boy, dramatic music and all


----------



## Schulzs89




----------



## FeatheredFeet

Thank you for sharing that. I loved it. Is he registered as The Gypsy King? If not, I'd change his name to something memorable. There are sooo many Gypsy Kings around.

Lizzie


----------



## Schulzs89

His registered name is Waycross Tesla. I just put the the gypsy king for the video title to make it more dramatic. I'm glad you like the video! I love that song.


----------



## Schulzs89

Waycross is the breeders farm name, and I named him Tesla after the inventor.


----------



## Schulzs89

*Tesla at ten months, photos from a couple of weeks ago*

These aren't great Confo pics but just wanted to update


----------



## Schulzs89

drinking water


----------



## Schulzs89

One of my favorites


----------

